# Love Hate relationship with Bosch 1716 evs



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

I didn't know this forum existed until a few minutes ago. I just got deep into routing in the last 2 weeks. I love it and what you can do with the right tools. HOWEVER!!!!!!!
I bought a bosch 1617 evs kit with fixed base and plunge base probably 1.5 to 2 years ago and its just been sitting because I was having such a hard time getting it to adjust and move from base to base. It was almost impossible to adjust the motor height and or take it from one base to the other. Flash forward to 2 weeks ago and my wife has an antique business and a huge antique show in about 3 weeks. I had to fix somethings and the router was WONDERFUL except its almost impossible to adjust and move. So I called bosch and despite the unit looking like the day I bought it they way its not covered under warrenty even though the bases are to tight. I asked them how it was my fault that the bases were so tight. Its so tight I don't have the switch on either base that you flick open to get the motor out and then close to tighten everything down so it doesn't move. 
Is there something I can do to loosen things up? I taped the small guide pin out a bit but that didn't help much at all. I love this router but.....
I have used scotch brite pads on the aluminum houseing on the motor and waxed it and the bases but still insanely tight. Bosch people said they have never heard of this before but I find that hard to believe. 
Anyway, can someone help me either stretch the alumunm housing or shrink the motor lol.
Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to router forum.
I have never heard of anybody having that can of trouble with a bosch router,if you live near a woodworking store like Rockler or Woodcraft or a tool repair center take into them let them help you I really do not Believe it's a serious problem


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

it there anything like polishing etc that can be done without putting more cash into this beast.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That "Switch" is a clamp to hold the router in position. Did you loosen the bolt through the clamp?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

have you read the manual...


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok, so interesting developments. I have taken the clamp off. There is no bolt or clamp on either base at this point and they are still to tight. Yes, I have read the manual but i will go back and read it again. The fixed base has the clamp on the back and you have to press the adjustment clamp in the front in as well to get the motor to release etc. You have to line up the arrows etc. Well, after a bit of reconnaissance at lowes with my router motor and bases I found the issue. Bosch says this is not possible but experience says otherwise.

I prepared a test with a hypothesis that the bases were to small from the factory. Well I did a basic swap test under the watchful eye of the Lowes employee.
I took my router motor and dropped it into the fixed and plunge base at lowes and it fit perfect. In and out easy peasy. I took the router motor from the set being sold at Lowes and it is just like my motor in my bases. It didn't fit in my bases without some major cajoling. both router motors fit perfectly in the router bases for sale at Lowes but neither motor fit in my bases. Bosch tells me the answer is to by two brand new bases for 100 a piece but I can buy a brand new set with motor etc for 199.00 at lowes. I need an aluminum stretcher to go with my wood stretcher lol.

If its going to happen its going to happen to me, lol. I can't figure out how to grind our the aluminum bases without tearing them up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't do any grinding. Is there a way to gently spread the bases? I mean gently. Sounds like you are only a few
thousandths small.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

as outstanding as Bosch's customer service is it's hard to believe they are telling you to buy new bases...
explain to them what you have told us...
1-877-267-2499....

2nd - the locking clamp is adjusted too tight..
3rd - buff out - not grind - the walls of the base and wax them w/ furniture paste wax that does not have silicone...
plan ''B'' - dry lube instead of wax like TriFlow.. *DO NOT GET WD-40 ANYWHERE's NEAR YOUR ROUTER... * *VOE...*
automotive and marine waxes are ate up w/ silicone..


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

dumb question. what do you mean buff out?

Neither base has a locking clamp anymore. I took them off.

I am not sure how I would spread the bases. Do you mean the piece that the locking clamp is attached to?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Iamsecond said:


> dumb question. what do you mean buff out?
> 
> Neither base has a locking clamp anymore. I took them off.
> 
> I am not sure how I would spread the bases. Do you mean the piece that the locking clamp is attached to?


Mine has a slot down the front, I can put a large screw driver in it and spread it a little. but it springs back.
I only have the fixed base,the motor is in the table. 
I will give you mine if you pay the shipping.

In the meantime I would get a hold of Bosch and talk to some one of authority and tell them that you are on the router forum and we are waiting to hear their response. 

I had to do a similar thing one time and got a positive response.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dumb question. what do you mean buff out?
stay with the buffing wheel of your choice and polishing compound...
no grinding allowed...
https://www.amazon.com/Drill-Buffing-Wheel/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:Drill Buffing Wheel

Neither base has a locking clamp anymore. I took them off.
something is wrong...
you best talk to Bosch tech support before proceeding any further...

I am not sure how I would spread the bases. Do you mean the piece that the locking clamp is attached to
don't...
you will be breaking things.... then you haven't any recourse...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I had the same issue with mine and have read in several places that it's a problem that they've overcome. Contrary to what has been suggested I did file mine but I used a marker on both pieces - outside of router housing and inside of base - and then began inserting it to find the source of interference. Ultimately what I found is that one base, don't remember which, is egg shaped by a few thousandths. It was just enough to be a true pain but I used some 220 paper on a similarly shaped wood caul and slowly worked the high spots until it is now smooth and usable. Your decision on whether to try this... 

One of the sources I found for the issue with the bases was right here from a few years ago and there is a discussion about the base material type - Bosch 1617 router base problem


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

In the good ole days I would have slapped that baby in a Sunnen machine and a cylinder hone...

All kidding aside, you might be able to pick up a cheap hone like *this* 

Granted it will be a single use tool...should you decide to make the hole bigger...


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't help you with the router specifically (my 1617 is not in front of me at the moment as it's many miles away), but.... I agree with Stick that you need to contact customer service again *before you attempt any more "fixes"*. Keep going up the ladder at CS until you get some satisfaction - everyone has a supervisor. If the issue is with the unit and it appears that it is, then Bosch needs to rectify this. I believe, if you explain to a reasonable person, what you explained here, you should be taken care of.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed with keeping going with Bosch C/S. This almost makes me think there is a problem with the motor housing itself since the problem is persistent with both bases. I have two 1617s, and both of them slide in and out of the bases with ease without any modification.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I had the same issue with mine and have read in several places that it's a problem that they've overcome. Contrary to what has been suggested I did file mine but I used a marker on both pieces - outside of router housing and inside of base - and then began inserting it to find the source of interference. Ultimately what I found is that one base, don't remember which, is egg shaped by a few thousandths. It was just enough to be a true pain but I used some 220 paper on a similarly shaped wood caul and slowly worked the high spots until it is now smooth and usable. Your decision on whether to try this...
> 
> One of the sources I found for the issue with the bases was right here from a few years ago and there is a discussion about the base material type - Bosch 1617 router base problem


I think That David has the answer, this is an older router and the other routers in this production run had the same problems, then they should honor the warranty.

Herb


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Ok I gotcha. after I posted that last night I went outside and realized what you were referring to.
Where do you live? I mean for shipping purposes?

Also I did go out and spread it a bit and it helped but its still a bit tight.

I finally did get ahold of Mark in tech at Bosch and when I explained everything he said "no problem, ill send you a cast." He asked if I could work on things and I said sure so he is sending me the aluminum cast.

I talked to another lady before him and she said I would have to buy the plunge router from an authorized retailer because they could not sell to me as a consumer. Funny since they have an option to buy accessories direct from Bosch but because I was having a warrenty or lack thereof warrenty issue they would not sell me the plunge base for retail or a discount.

I still scratched my head explaining how a piece sat in a case for 1.5 years without ever being used and when I finally get it out it doesn't fit. I asked her if aluminum shrunk over time to silence on the phone and hold please. 

So anywho they are sending me a replacment cast and we shall see what that does. Thanks.

I had a friend tell me to just go buy another set and put mine in it and return it but I just can't seem to do that. I am a business owner myself.

Anyway, thanks for the input. You guys are great. Mark was a bit suprised when I sent the pics and it looked brand new and not beat all to pieces. See, I am not a liar. LOL!!!!!!! I am a lot of things but a liar I am not. But I guess they deal with a lot of people trying to get something for nothing.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Iamsecond
Do not forget to sign up for the GIVEAWAY: Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001
Maybe you will win and fix you problem.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Iamsecond
> Do not forget to sign up for the GIVEAWAY: Triton Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router TRA001
> Maybe you will win and fix you problem.


Honestly, I think he deserves to win it! :grin:


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> Honestly, I think he deserves to win it!


Whoa, now hold on there, Mike. I've already made room on the shelf for my 4th router.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

furboo said:


> Whoa, now hold on there, Mike. I've already made room on the shelf for my 4th router.


"4th router", no way.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> "4th router", no way.


Jon, but you have 4 routers listed in your profile. I have router envy.

Plus, I'm stuck with the old Bosch 1617, not the new fangled 1716 :smile:


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

The router motor is fine. I dropped it in both bases at lowes and it went in a moved the way it was supposed to and their brand new motor would not fit my bases. Anyway, I did keep going up and hopefully my new housing should be here this week. I'll get back and let you guys know what happens. Thanks for all your help. This forum is my new crack habit. Lol


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

So, got the new housing and put it all together and its amazing I dealt with this so long. I love this thing. You guys are the best.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

N/A; get back to the last C/S person you talked to, the one that resolved your problem, and let him/her know that your problem is fixed now and that you're a happy camper.
Everybody likes to know they're appreciated!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

or fill out the survey...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

and that too!


----------



## Iamsecond (Feb 15, 2017)

Already talked to him and thanked him for his service when I got it several weeks ago. But thanks for the reminder.


----------

